# Rele estado solido para 1000 volts?



## elfutre2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola amigos, nuevamente recurro a ustedes por un problema que tengo con un motor.
necesito un rele de estado solido, que reemplace a un rele normal, por la frecuencia de activación,
y que además, soporte 1500 volts. entre 1000 y 1500.
ya me ayudaron anteriormente con la Conmutación forzada de un tiristor, pero no he podido encontrar mucha información en Internet y todavía no se como hacerlo, si existiese un rele de estado solido que conozcan,
por favor ayúdenme,
desde ya muchas gracias. 
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 28, 2008)

puedes fabricar uno sencillamente con un de la serie moc3040 y similares y un par de tiristores que aguanten esa tension.

Pero donde enontraras un motor que soporte esa tension no normalizada?

Ademas los reles de estado solido se utilizan principalmente para resistencias calefactoras, para motores no es aconsejable, para esos menesteres existen los arrancadores


----------



## elfutre2 (Oct 28, 2008)

si..pero el moc 3040 soporta tanta tension? o sea..el moc 3040 sirve para activar los tiristores..supongamos que lo armo así el circuito..como despego los tiristores o los triacs que use? porque en este caso estoy usando corriente continua, si pudieses explicarme bien la conmutacion forzada problema solucionado, sino otra solucion?
muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 28, 2008)

elfutre2 dijo:
			
		

> ya me ayudaron anteriormente con la Conmutación forzada de un tiristor, pero no he podido encontrar mucha información en Internet y todavía no se como hacerlo, si existiese un rele de estado solido que conozcan,
> 
> saludos




Tiristor de desactivación por compuerta (*GTO*). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entre las mejoras más recientes que se le han hecho al tiristor está el apagado por compuerta (GTO). Un tiristor GTO es un SCR que puede apagarse por una pulsación suficientemente grande en su compuerta de entrada, aun si la corriente iD excede IH. Aunque los tiristores GTO se han venido usando desde 1960, solamente se volvieron prácticos para las aplicaciones de control de motores, al final de los años setenta. Estos dispositivos se han vuelto más y más comunes en las unidades de control de motores, puesto que ellos eliminaron la necesidad de componentes externos para apagar los SCR en circuitos de cc. 

Un tiristor GTO requiere una mayor corriente de compuerta para encendido que un SCR común. Para grandes aparatos de alta potencia se necesitan corrientes de compuerta del orden de 10 A o más. Para apagarlos se necesita una gran pulsación de corriente negativa de entre 20 y 30m s de duración. La magnitud de la pulsación de corriente negativa debe ser de un cuarto a un sexto de la corriente que pasa por el aparato.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2008)

Conceptualmente la conmutación forzada es sencilla, la idea es cortocircuitar al SCR principal o de trabajo, al estar cortocircuitado no hay circulación de corriente sobre el SCR, ya que esta se "desvía" por la rama del "Corto".

En la practica mandas un pulso que simule sobre el SCR principal que este no conduce.

Este pulso lo sacas de la descarga o carga de un capacitor o una bobina a los que disparas con otro SCR en el momento deseado de apagado.

Este pulso durante un lapso de tiempo muy breve hace que la circulación de corriente se efectúe por un camino secundario al SCR principal, como este, durante ese tiempo, esta puenteado (Sin circulación de corriente) deja de conducir, al no conducir se establece la condición de apagado para el SCR y este se apaga.

Se pueden lograr buenas precisiones sobre el control del T-On del conjunto y la velocidad de corte es alta.

Puede que necesites hasta 2 SCR auxiliares para provocar la conmutación.
1 aplica la carga eléctrica del capacitor a la carga "Puenteando" al SCR principal y el otro SCR auxiliar descarga o carga al capacitor en el momento adecuado según la configuración adoptada.

Tiene el pequeño inconveniente de requerir una secuencia de apagado pero no es difícil realizarla.

La "expliqueta" me parece que salio un poco embrollada, si no se entiende comenta


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Al ser corriente continua mejor utilizar mosfets o igbt que son mas gobernables.
Los mosfet llegan a los 1000V y los igbt sobre los 1200V, a si mirado por encima.

Parece que los igbt son los que mejor candidatos para tus necesidades, supongo que hay de mayor tension ya que son utilizados para las cocinas de induccion que deben aguantar tensiones muy elevadas. (ya se sabe que las inductancias...)


Creo que hay modelos que llegan a esas tensiones, y si no puedes utilizar varios en serie con resistencias ecualizadoras (un simple divisor).

Lo que no me explicaste es porque utilizas esas altisimas tensiones para un motor.
Debe ser un motor muy especial con unos aislamientos fabulosos, eso si con una corriente pequeña.


----------



## elfutre2 (Oct 29, 2008)

muchas gracias por la ayuda. He decidido realizarlo con tiristores, por el costo mas que nada. Fogonazo,
podrías subir un circuito de cómo sería la conmutacion forzada? porque no lo entiendo mucho, y además
es raro mi circuito.. por un lado tengo un sensor que mide exacto cuando tiene que abrir o cerrar el tiristor, y trabajo con 12 volts cc. pero por otro lado, fuente distinta obviamente, tengo unos 1000 volts de corriente continua tambien que necesito que pasen por el tiristor, o sea que usaria el tiristor como switch, podrias darme un ejemplo del circuito? muchas gracias


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

A mi me preocuparía el voltaje del motor y los tiristores para accionarlo. Generalmente se especifica un tiristor con cuando menos cuatro veces las capacidades de voltaje y corriente del elemento a controlar. Para lograr la capacidad de voltaje se pueden conectar en serie varios elementos. Si son relevadores de estado sólido p/e puedes conectar los que necesites en serie siempre y cuando todos sean accionados al mismo tiempo (si alguno se retraza "verá" todo el voltaje y puede dañarse). Por supuesto del lado de ·baja" el elemento de disparo deberá tener capacidad para todos o igualmente en su caso distribuir la carga.

Se me hace muy poco común por no decir raro el querer utilizar elementos de estado sólido en voltajes tan altos. No conozco proceso que los utilice y que tenga que estar encendiendo y apagando un motor de tales características. Si puedes explicar su aplicación. Siempre hay algo nuevo que aprender.

Suerte.


----------

